# Bowfishing in Armand Bayou



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it legal in Armand Bayou? A more general question is how you can find out?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Look in the Outdoor Annual under "special area designations and restrictions". 
Make sure it's not a "community Fishing Lake".
Make sure there is not a city ordinance against "projectiles" if the body of water is under control of a city.

This applies to any questionable water too.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Contact the local Texas Parks and Wildlife office....or check with the local Game warden...


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a start, but local gov't entities can shut you down too.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I have been bowfishing Armond for years, never had a problem, and I have been checked by the man while fishing. I am not saying it is legal, but it has never been an issue.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

So I called the Texas Parks and Wildlife, who in turned gave me a number to call the game warden, whose answers are:
- Yes, it is legal to bow fishing in Armand Bayou, according to the state's laws as long as you won't take game fish (red, bass)
- But Armand Bayou Nature Center has its own restrictions that you will need to abide to. So it is advisable for you to check with the center first. 

So there, I am informed.  !


----------

